# 7-29 Pit Dig



## Jim (Jul 30, 2007)

Gene and I dug a stone liner at an 1860 house today. The pit was very wide, but only about 7 feet deep. It had certainly seen some dipping at some point, but it produced some nice stoneware and a very rare local druggist bottle that I had never heard of before.


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2007)

The house has been beatifully restored by its owner, who saved it from demolition a few years ago. I like to see this happen, they don't build them like this anymore.


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2007)

Four good pieces of stoneware came from this pit! A canning crock, a decorated saltglaze crock, a redware crock and a killer yellowware chamber pot that was perfect.


----------



## richf (Jul 30, 2007)

They did do a nice job on the house ... the metal roof will last a lot longer than shingles, that's for sure. And, it gives it a decent look! 
 Rich


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is the full haul on site. The owner of the house is one of the nicest guys I have ever met. That makes the dig even more fun.


----------



## richf (Jul 30, 2007)

It always helps when the homeowner is decent! And, I see you were in the clay pipe era ... always a good sign.
 Rich


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks, Rich. I liked the metal roof as well. With green being my favorite color, it made it all the better []. Here is a very rare (most likely unique) local druggist bottle, MUSSER'S PHARMACY LEWISTOWN. Definitely at least 10-15 years older than my other local druggists, and it cleaned up great.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok, so maybe I would like to get back into an 1850's-70's pit! 

 Congrats!


----------



## richf (Jul 30, 2007)

You seem to hit a lot of good holes in Central PA. I'm in eastern, and it's been hit pretty hard around here, but there's still a lot of good digging left ... if permission can be obtained!
 Rich


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2007)

This was sad to see, but it's a worthwhile glueback project. What would have been a KILLER nursery rhyme plate. Very cool.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm afraid if I go to bed I'll miss more super photos of your digs.


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2007)

This was our first good pit after three busts in a row. One was a 12-foot pit of 30s junk [:'(], the next was full of 200-lb. rocks after we dug to 7 feet and got 30s junk [:'(][:'(], and the last one was full of water that would NOT stop coming in (spring nearby) []. This pit was certainly a nice reward for paying our dues []. Here are my two crocks somewhat cleaned.


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks, Zane. Just a few more, then you can get some ZZZs []. Here is the plate (well, what's left of it) cleaned up.


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a happy digging buddy (Gene) at the pit.


----------



## richf (Jul 30, 2007)

I always say, have to take the bad with the good! Hopefully, you're next pit will be brimming with pontils and squat blobs! Colored squat blobs! The reality of work will rear its ugly head in a few hours, so .... I'm calling it a night. Let us know!
 Rich


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2007)

Last pic. My new favorite druggist, sparkling clean. We'll fill this one tomorrow (got done late), and hopefully find another like it. Thanks for looking, and good luck to my bottle brothers and sisters everywhere! ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks, Rich. We found one busted Johnston & Co. squattie in this pit. Next good pit, I'll have some more pix up. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow! nice whole crocks and bowels, the salt wear is GREAT!, I like to see all those big rocks laying on the ground, it tells me we are not the only nutz out there hahaha,good going nice stuff, we are going back today to dig some, the timing on this pit was bad, I just got back from vacation and we hit it and ran into this snag, now we have to dig after work in this bad heat, i will let you know the out come good or bad. Rick


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks, Rick. Yeah, the rocks sucked, and the fill was loaded with them! There is still some of the bottom left to clean out, then I'm going to take the pick to the clay just to make sure it's not an old cap, but it's hard as concrete so I think this is the end. 7 feet isn't real deep for in town, though. Good luck on your pit! ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, we finished cleaning out around the bottom of the walls last night. There wasn't much left, but it was worth it. We got another unknown 1870s Lewistown druggist embossed MAYES AT LEWISTOWN, and found the two missing pieces to a very rare and early local crock that we had found most of the day before. We also just got permission for another nearby house. Sweet! ~Jim


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 31, 2007)

Jim, now you got me wondering if this is a Lewistown bottle?

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-111191/mpage-1/key-mayes/tm.htm#111237


----------



## Haldy (Jul 31, 2007)

Jim:

 Congratulations on another successful privy dig!  I love the old cobalt blue crocks.  I hope you and Gene continue to have a good supply of privies to dig.   Keep up the good work!!

 Denny


----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2007)

Steve, That is very possibly a Lewistown bottle. Very cool!

 Denny, This was one of our best pits yet. We have permission for one nearby if we can find it, hopefully we will!

 Best wishes for Carol. Gene and I will be thinking of you. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2007)

The end is never the end, just look in the next yard! haha, cool you guys got some good local stuff! looked like a great dig!  we are into a crazy one I just hope thay are not to smashed up, if it all plays out for this pit, the first owner had 9 kids !! and was a doctor!  you know had had to drink booze & drink cures hahah! I will keep ya posted. Rick


----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2007)

Sick Rick! Your pit is looking good, my man. Those shards suggest a sweet-azz trash layer below. 

 We have another one lined up that is owned by the same guy who restored the brick house where we just dug. It should be good, the house there was 1830s. If it takes a month, we will find it! ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2007)

Hahaha I feel sick cuz I cant sleep!  lol  the house we are at is the 1830s to, the lady who got us permissions that writer I told you about, she a local historian she said the first owner had nine kids and he was a doctor! man he must have drank like a fish and took some cures lol 9 kids! well good luck on finding your next one, i know you will cuz you got skillz[8D] now IM getting tired lol seeya. Rick


----------

